# Predator 3500 genarator



## Danny Porter (Sep 2, 2019)

I have had my predator 3500 a few months, and today I noticed It has reverse polarity, the neutral side on the 120 receptacle is the HOT and the hot side is the neutral!!! Has anyone else had this problem or has anyone even checked? Not a big problem until you try to run a device with the neutral and ground connected together!!! I was wiring up a boat shed and while checking voltage with an induction volt meter I notice my white wire was the HOT!!!! Kinda blew my mind for a few minutes but after some trouble shooting I found the generator was backwards!!! Thanks, Danny


----------

